# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  gỡ bỏ mọi rào cản để khách hàng rộng đường đến với VinFast

## phuong_hanh3112

Theo bà Nguyễn Thị Vân Anh - Phó Tổng giám đốc thường trực Công ty VinFast, chương trình "Đổi cũ lấy mới - Lên đời xe sang" có mục tiêu duy nhất là gỡ bỏ mọi rào cản để khách hàng “rộng đường” đến với VinFast chứ không nhằm kinh doanh thu lời.

*Xe VinFast giảm giá: Đe dọa các đối thủ ở nhiều phân khúc*
VinFast vừa “gây bão” với công bố chưa từng có trên thị trường ôtô: “Đổi cũ lấy mới – Lên đời xe sang”. Theo đó, khách hàng đang sở hữu ôtô cũ của bất kì thương hiệu nào đều có cơ hội đổi sang ô tô VinFast với thủ tục rất đơn giản.“Nhiều khách hàng muốn đổi sang VinFast nhưng lại ngại việc bán xe cũ. Chúng tôi sẽ giải bài toán này cho họ”, bà Nguyễn Thị Vân Anh - Phó Tổng giám đốc thường trực Công ty VinFast chia sẻ về chính sách “bom tấn” vừa ra thị trường.Ads by *optAd360* Bà Nguyễn Thị Vân Anh - Phó Tổng giám đốc thường trực Công ty VinFast.*Cơ hội lớn cho người yêu tinh thần Việt*_- VinFast đang liên tiếp tung ra các chính sách ưu đãi như hỗ trợ lãi suất 0% trong 2 năm cho khách hàng mua xe trả góp, công bố mức giá đặc biệt cho 2 dòng xe Lux trong tháng 5,và giờ là đổi xe cũ lấy VinFast. Xin được hỏi thẳng bà, có phải VinFast đang bị… ế không?_Ngược lại, chúng tôi đang phải chạy đua với thời gian để trả các đơn hàng đặt trước. Chương trình “Đổi cũ lấy mới” này hay các chính sách hỗ trợ khách hàng trước đó đều thuộc chiến lược thị trường của VinFast. Mục tiêu của chúng tôi là mở rộng càng nhanh càng tốt cơ hội tiếp cận và sở hữu xe VinFast cho người Việt._- Nhưng có vẻ như VinFast đang khá “liều” bởi với người Việt, ôtô vẫn được coi là tài sản lớn, ngay cả các hãng xe danh tiếng cũng chưa từng có tiền lệ “Đổi cũ lấy mới”, thưa bà?_ Đúng vậy, đó là lý do có chương trình này! Thực tế, rất nhiều người có tinh thần dân tộc mạnh mẽ, thích xe VinFast nhưng lại gặp trở ngại với chiếc xe đang sở hữu, vốn là tài sản không nhỏ. Bán cho thợ hay garage thì sợ bị dìm giá, mà tự rao bán thì ngại mất thời gian và phiền phức.Chính sách “Đổi cũ lấy mới” sẽ giúp khách hàng đảm bảo thu hồi tối đa giá trị tài sản thông qua công ty thu mua xe cũ Smart Solution. Khách hàng chỉ cần mang xe đến để Smart Solution định giá trên cơ sở công khai minh bạch, thu mua lại với giá thị trường và bán lại với đúng mức giá đó._- Từ góc độ khách hàng, bà lấy gì để đảm bảo Smart Solution không ép giá khách hàng?_ Như đã nói ở trên, chúng tôi chỉ có mục tiêu duy nhất là gỡ bỏ mọi rào cản để khách hàng “rộng đường” đến với VinFast chứ không nhằm kinh doanh thu lời. Smart Solution làm việc trên nguyên tắc “mua vào giá nào, bán ra giá đấy”, công khai minh bạch bằng hóa đơn chứng từ và hoàn toàn không thu phí trung gian. Thậm chí, chi phí vận hành sẽ do VinFast và Tập đoàn Vingroup bù cho khách hàng. Khách hàng Việt sẽ dễ dàng sở hữu xe VinFast thông qua chương trình "Đổi cũ lấy mới - Lên đời xe sang".*“Lợi chồng lợi” cho khách hàng VinFast*_- Bà có thể chia sẻ chi tiết hơn về cách thức “Đổi cũ lấy mới” không? Và xe như thế nào thì mới đạt tiêu chuẩn “Đổi cũ lấy mới” của VinFast?_  Rất đơn giản, tất cả các xe đang lưu hành trên thị trường chưa quá 7 năm, không giới hạn thương hiệu, kể cả xe VinFast đã qua sử dụng, đều có thể tham gia. Khách hàng chỉ cần mang xe đến Smart Solution định giá và bán lại, rồi dùng tiền thu về mua xe VinFast._- Những chương trình “Đổi cũ lấy mới” thường đặt điều kiện khách hàng phải mua sản phẩm có giá trị lớn hơn sản phẩm cũ, tức là hầu hết phải bù tiền. VinFast thì sao, thưa bà?_ Chúng tôi không đặt điều kiện gì, việc mua bán được thực hiện minh bạch theo đúng giá thị trường. Nếu giá trị xe cũ của khách hàng thấp hơn xe VinFast định mua thì khách phải bù thêm tiền. Ngược lại, nếu xe cũ có giá lớn hơn xe VinFast thì chúng tôi sẽ hoàn trả lại khoản chênh lệch này cho khách. Ngoài ra, để khuyến khích khách hàng, VinFast sẽ tặng thêm cho khách một khoản tiền tương ứng 50 triệu đồng nếumua Lux SA2.0, 30 triệu đồng nếu mua Lux A2.0 và 10 triệu đồng nếu chọn Fadil. Khoản tiền này sẽ được trừ trực tiếp vào giá xe.  _- Vậy khách có còn được hưởng những chương trình và ưu đãi khác mà VinFast đang triển khai cùng thời điểm không, thưa bà?_  Khách hàng sẽ được hưởng tất cả các chính sách bán hàng ưu đãi khác của VinFast đang áp dụng như miễn lãi vay 2 năm đầu nếu mua xe trả góp, đổi voucher được tặng khi mua nhà Vinhomes, hay gửi xe miễn phí 6 tiếng/lần tại Vincom, Vinhomes trên toàn quốc…Đặc biệt, hai dòng xe Lux A2.0 và Lux SA2.0 đang được VinFast áp dụng chương trình kích cầu đặc biệt trong tháng 5/2020, với mức giá net chỉ từ 896.100.000 đồng cho Lux A2.0 và từ 1.322.000.000 đồng cho Lux SA2.0._- Liên tiếp tung ra các chính sách “lợi chồng lợi” dành cho khách hàng, VinFast đang đứng trước câu hỏi lớn về tính hiệu quả. Bà nghĩ sao về điều này?_ VinFast không chỉ là một thương hiệu mới trên thị trường ô tô mà còn được công chúng kỳ vọng là thương hiệu ô tô quốc dân. Do đó, việc chấp nhận bù lỗ trước mắt để chinh phục thị trường, phủ rộng xe VinFast đến càng nhiều người dân càng tốt chính là mục tiêu tối thượng thời điểm này.Vì thế, chúng tôi không chỉ có chính sách "3 không" (không chi phí khấu hao, không chi phí tài chính, không lợi nhuận) mà còn liên tục đưa ra nhiều chính sách bán hàng hấp dẫn trong các giai đoạn để thu hút khách hàng.  Hơn tất cả, chúng tôi muốn có thêm nhiều người sử dụng xe VinFast để tự trải nghiệm và tự cảm nhận VinFast xứng đáng là chiếc ô tô quốc dân trong lòng họ. Đó chính là cách lan tỏa giá trị của VinFasttự nhiên và bền vững nhất, cũng là cách để việc kinh doanh mang lại hiệu quả thực sự. Một hành trình dài nhưng VinFast sẽ làm được.

----------

